# Is thie a Peugeot px10?



## Brams (Dec 28, 2020)

So along with currently restoring a 1930's ladies Hercules bike I stupidly went & bought this Peugeot, at only £20 I had to  






Looking at the examples online it looks to be a PX10 but this is only a 5 speed & from brochures they didn't come in my bikes colour so I was a bit confused. The only one to match was a USA brochure showing the same colours & decals but it's a USA PH8 model. http://www.bikeboompeugeot.com/Broc...res/Peugeot 1980 USA Touring Brochure PH8.jpg.
Mine also has a Suntour VX derailleur not the Simplex others came with. Also the frame is just butt welded without any fancy embellishments, has Weinmann brakes & 170mm 52T crank with 14-28T rear set. There's a white sticker under the BB which has the numbers 1340093 PH8S & serial number on the rear of the frame is Y102 22616 which would indicate a 1970's model? 

Is this most likely to be a PH8S ??


----------



## all riders (Dec 28, 2020)

Don't know the model but rather low-end and, therefore not px10. Clues that it is not a high-end machine include( but not limited to) the rear dropouts being stamped from steel plate rather than forged and machined--also the chainring has a guard on the outside to prevent chain loss due to over-shift. You did alright on price though.


----------



## Brams (Dec 28, 2020)

I planned to just check & service the main parts leaving the frame as is & use it on my turbo trainer, but as I have discovered it has 27" x 1 1/4" wheels I'm not sure I can get a turbo trainer wheel for it as that size seems pretty rare. So I think the plan is now to change the rear wheel to a 700c & use that as I won't need to worry about the brakes fitting properly. When the weather gets better I can use my old Ribble out on the road & do a full frame respray & new decals.


----------



## Brams (Jan 4, 2021)

Not done much to this except research, measure & order a new seat post, clamp & seat. The front wheel bearing is a bit 'grindy' when turned by hand but spins smooth enough when on the bike, but I think I'll replace it with NOS hub.


----------



## Brams (Jan 17, 2021)

So, I've serviced both wheels & stripped down & re-greased the cassette. I noticed that 3 of teeth on the 20T cog & 4 on the 24T cog are looking a little short, probably snapped off at some stage, so was wondering if they will still be OK? 










Another question I had was if I want to change this bike to a 10 speed by adding a front derailleur, can I just bolt on a new front 40T cog or do I need to change the whole crank set?


----------



## Brams (Jan 27, 2021)

One of the pedals was badly bent & quite rusty,, so I gave them a strong Oxalic Acid soak for an hour. The part with the reflectors on have tabs bent over the ends so I bent them back to remove the damaged part then set about doing a bit of panel beating to straighten it all out. Also the domed end caps were dented so with the use of a punch & large domed bolt I got them sorted too. I also straightened out the shaft of the damaged pedal, cleaned & re-greased the bearings so they both turn free.


----------



## Brams (Apr 9, 2021)

I've made a little progress, things are now painted & I'm upgrading all the components so just waiting for Ebay/Amazon purchases to turn up. I'm going with 700c wheels now so I've had to buy longer reach calipers. Also I am changing to a 3x8 setup from a Triban 3) so new crank (50, 39, 34, 170mm), new bottom bracket, F & R derailleurs, brifters, wheels (11-28 freehub) & QR axles, down tube shifter clamp & stop ends. I'll post again when it's all done.

Here is the new colour scheme with new original decals (ignore the mess on the bench) & I decided to paint my helmet to match.


----------



## Brams (Apr 9, 2021)

The thing I'm having trouble with is finding replacement hoods for the brake/gear levers, I they are Microshift but I'm not sure if they are R8 or SB range? One has 'Microshift' on it the other just has 'Triple' & I can't find any other markings or numbers on them.


----------



## Brams (Apr 17, 2021)

Struggling to find brake calipers to fit the new 700c wheels. The first set I ordered were supposed to be long-reach but ended up being the same length as the original ones & the second set were actually way too long & missed the rim. I measured the distance as shown online & it's 67mm so just need to find a pair that fit but don't cost the earth!


----------



## Brams (Apr 27, 2021)

I just picked up some 2016 Alex Rims Race 700 x 23/25C. I've got some Kenda 32C cyclocross tires I will be putting on & changing the 10 speed cassette to an 8 speed as that is what the shifter is (3x8spd).


----------



## Kombicol (Apr 27, 2021)

Brams said:


> So, I've serviced both wheels & stripped down & re-greased the cassette. I noticed that 3 of teeth on the 20T cog & 4 on the 24T cog are looking a little short, probably snapped off at some stage, so was wondering if they will still be OK?
> 
> View attachment 1340648
> 
> ...



Probably not snapped and made that way  for gear changes


----------



## Brams (Aug 9, 2021)

Ok so it's been a while. I'm having clearance/centering issues with the new rear wheel, so need to play around with some new spacers to get the wheel centered in the frame.  When the wheel is put in & tightened the small cog is catching on the little nut bit that the hanger is held on by so need to replace it for another type if I can, maybe something like this? https://www.wiggle.co.uk/pilo-engin...ZIzQiTTSJjUoFvF41mBoChUcQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
It's either that or weld the derailleur to the frame & repaint it. If anyone's got advice about what to do I'm all ears.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2021)

Brams said:


> Ok so it's been a while. I'm having clearance/centering issues with the new rear wheel, so need to play around with some new spacers to get the wheel centered in the frame.  When the wheel is put in & tightened the small cog is catching on the little nut bit that the hanger is held on by so need to replace it for another type if I can, maybe something like this? https://www.wiggle.co.uk/pilo-engin...ZIzQiTTSJjUoFvF41mBoChUcQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> It's either that or weld the derailleur to the frame & repaint it. If anyone's got advice about what to do I'm all ears.




I only mess with the early 60's Schwinn's geared bikes that use the Huret derailleurs. I wonder if the mounting bolt and barrel nut on those is something you need. The nut actually sits in the rear of drop out and protrudes very little past the drop out with a small flange clamping to the drop out.  Part #'s 1801 1802. If your cog hits that, then you'll need to adjust the hub. Maybe a locknut on the cone is missing?


----------



## Barfbucket (Aug 10, 2021)

Your frame may be spaced for a 5 - 7 speed. The wheel may have to be re dished for a 7 speed or spread the chain stays. I have a similar Peugeot that I got out of a dumpster behind a bike shop. The 27 inch wheels were shot so an old set I had laying around 700c were used as replacements and the MAFAC brakes fit the rims. The front Simplex derailleur was snapped at the plastic so a Huret bottom pull from an old Schwinn was used.  The hex bolt in the stem was rounded so I welded a key to it and removed it. The metric crank removal threads were stripped because the bike shop used a BSA puller instead of a French one. I used pickle forks to remove the crank arms so I could service the bottom bracket. It’s a 70s boom bike but I like it.


----------

